# Roland Stika 15 is cutting wrong?!?!?



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a Roland Stika 15 I bought it brand new from Specialty Graphics about a year ago. Its been awesome! I started having some cutting issues so *I changed the blade* and I'm still having problems. Its cutting unevenly. Example: if I cut the word BLADE the B & L will come out fine, but then the rest wont be cut all the way through (some times its a jagged cut). I keep trying to adjust the blade, but there doesn't seem to be a fix? Also it seem to be cutting on an angle sometimes and also double cuts sometimes? Has anyone had any expierence with this? Should I re-install? Is the machine going bad? Is it me? Any and ALL help is appreciated. Thanks in advance! Keely


----------



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

I called Specialty and they said to un-install software and re-install...so I'm trying that. I'll post the results.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2009)

If you are cutting regular vinyl, make sure you are using a 45 degree blade. Stikas aren't really meant to cut thicker vinyl, only standard really. Make sure the blade is not too high in the blade holder, or too low.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Have you checked the cutter strip? It could have some worn areas which would give you that problem.


----------



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

The uninstall & reinstall didn't seem to make any difference.

We only cut "regular vinyl". We are cutting easy weed t-shir vinyl. And we did check & replaced the cutting strip. 

I called Specialty Graphics again and they suggested replacing my blade holder. It should arrive today. Hopefully this will fix the problem. Thanks to all!


----------



## TheJunkyard (Jan 26, 2006)

The blade holder showed up today and it seem to be the fix! Thanks for all replies, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## simpson7647 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi there, im just starting to have this problem too with the stikia 15 after buying it second hand.

But the strip does have groves in it where the cutter has hit it, what do you recommend i try?

thanks


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I'd replace the cutter strip and if the problem persists, the blade holder.


----------

